# Авиация > Современность >  Что за Ту-134?

## F70173

В прошлом году довелось увидеть вот такого красавца.
Может кто знает подробности о нём. Борт RA-63832, плюс военная регистрация 02 СИНИЙ.

----------


## AC

> Может кто знает подробности о нём. Борт RA-63832, плюс военная регистрация 02 СИНИЙ.


Ну, по логике (судя по эмблеме), это должен быть борт командующего СКВО.
А вот его "брат" "Санкт-Петербург":
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/603470/L/

----------


## AC

Интересно, что их регистрационный номер начинается не со стандартного для Ту-134 числа "65", с "63" и соответствует при этом серийному номеру самолета. Как и у этих украинских военных бортов:
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/0792550/L/
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/0841703/L/

----------


## F70173

AC
брат у него RA-63975 (01 синий) причём близнец (тоже "Ростов на Дону"). 
Интересно, а сколько именных бортов Ту-134 (УБЛ не считаем). Кроме "Санкт-Петербурга" знаю "Екатеринбург". Кто что знает ещё?

----------


## AC

> Знаю "Екатеринбург". Кто что знает ещё?


А я про "Екатеринбург" ничего не слышал даже. А фотка есть?

----------


## GAV

*F70173, AC*  Доброго времени суток.
"Екатеринбург" обнаружил тут http://www.myaviation.net/
Размер фото немного изменил за что прошу прощения у автора
[/img]
Меня заинтересовало первое фото RA-63832
Что за эмблема на правом борту?
Можно ли её увеличить?
Другие фотки есть? 
Спасибо.

----------


## AC

> Что за эмблема на правом борту?
> Спасибо.


По-моему, это эмблема СКВО.
Спасибо за наводку на "Екатеринбург":
http://www.myaviation.net/search/pho...313&size=large
Чей это борт? Кто знает?
А MilanNN развил просто дикую фотоактивность в Стригино. Есть на что посмотреть.
Вот еще, кстати, один застигнутый в Стригино Ту-134АК с гербом Москвы на борту:
http://www.aviaforum.ru/album_pic.php?pic_id=10886
А чей этот борт будет?

----------


## AC

GAV сваял боковики "Тушек" СКВО и СФ:
http://www.aviaforum.ru/album_personal.php?user_id=1883

----------


## GAV

Други.
Помогите определить бортовой номер.
Это однозначно НЕ 65981, 
Спасибо.

----------


## timsz

> Это однозначно НЕ 65981, 
> Спасибо.


991?

----------


## GAV

И ещё старое фото из сети...
Номер похоже трёхзначный, но какой?

----------


## AC

> Други. Помогите определить бортовой номер.
> Это однозначно НЕ 65981, Спасибо.


Да, судя по окраске, похож на RA-65991 (серийный №63845) 223 ло (8 адон). Это, должно быть, относительно недавняя съемка. Такая схема окраски внедряется в 223 ло в последнее время, а еще 5 лет назад самолет нес стандартный "квази-аэрофлотовский" раскрас:
http://www.simonb6.co.uk/2001/RA-65991-2.jpg

----------


## AC

А 65981 вот:
http://www.foxbat.ru/maks/khabarovsk...vsk2005_01.htm

----------


## GAV

АС спасибо.
О существовании 65981 Дальневосточного ВО  я знаю.
Это фото 2005г.
Вопрос делитанта: на борту эмблема ГЛИЦ 
- разве 223 ЛО входит в состав ГЛИЦа ?
Спасибо.[/b]

----------


## AC

> Вопрос делитанта: на борту эмблема ГЛИЦ 
> - разве 223 ЛО входит в состав ГЛИЦа ?
> Спасибо.[/b]


Да, но там такое качество, что я эту эмблему и не идентифицировал с первого раза. :oops: 
Могу предположить, что борт принадлежит ГЛИЦ, но базируется на Чкаловской (там есть подразделение ГЛИЦ). При этом, из-за базирования именно на Чкаловскую западные реестры автоматом относили его вместе с другими тамошними Ту-134 к 223 ло (8 адон). В реестрах как борт 223 ло он, кстати, появился давно -- когда нес как раз еще "квази-аэрофлотовскую" окраску без всяких эмблем.

----------


## GAV

Я думаю, что .... хорошо бы узнать / уточнить бортовые
у ТУ-134/135 принадлежащих ГЛИЦу - это возможно?
Спасибо.

----------


## AC

> Я думаю, что .... хорошо бы узнать / уточнить бортовые
> у ТУ-134/135 принадлежащих ГЛИЦу - это возможно?
> Спасибо.


Увы, но я, к сожалению, сделать этого не могу :(

----------


## AC

А чей вот это борт?
"Граф Муравьев-Амурский"...
http://www.amurpravda.ru/articles/2006/02/08/1.html

----------


## Жора

Я чёй-то не понял вопроса - там же написано: "например, самолету недавно прилетавшего к нам Камиля Исхакова по-хорошему вылет надо было запретить, ведь, согласно Воздушному кодексу РФ, любой самолет должен нести знак государственной регистрации или ведомственной принадлежности. А Ту-134УБЛ (учебно-боевой для летчиков) Камиля Шамильевича нес на своем борту только надпись: «Граф Муравьев-Амурский», что недопустимо". Или вопрос в том, кто такой Камиль Исхаков? :roll:

----------


## Вячеслав

А какой у него бортовой номер?Сейчас их стали мелко писать на створках передних шасси. Это чтоб разглядеть было сложнее  :twisted: ?

----------


## AC

> Я чёй-то не понял вопроса - там же написано: "например, самолету недавно прилетавшего к нам Камиля Исхакова по-хорошему вылет надо было запретить, ведь, согласно Воздушному кодексу РФ, любой самолет должен нести знак государственной регистрации или ведомственной принадлежности. А Ту-134УБЛ (учебно-боевой для летчиков) Камиля Шамильевича нес на своем борту только надпись: «Граф Муравьев-Амурский», что недопустимо". Или вопрос в том, кто такой Камиль Исхаков? :roll:


Кто такой Исхаков, я знаю.  :) 
Вопрос в другом. Насколько я понимаю, полпреды еще не обзавелись собственными авиаотрядами. Так что я как раз о "ведомственной принадлежности"... Это борт хабаровского ОСАП 11 А ВВС и ПВО? Военным, бортам, кстати, не нужен знак граждаской регистрации государственной регистрации...

----------


## SAVEL

Надпись "Граф МУРАВЬЁВ АМУРСКИЙ" нанесена на борт самолета полпреда президента в ДФО в окрябре 2005 года, тогда ещё был Пуликовский, а Исхакову борт с надписью достался по наследству. Кстати в Артёме базируется тушка "ТИХООКЕАНСКИЙ ФЛОТ" к сожалению у меня фото нет.

----------


## AC

> Надпись "Граф МУРАВЬЁВ АМУРСКИЙ" нанесена на борт самолета полпреда президента в ДФО в окрябре 2005 года, тогда ещё был Пуликовский, а Исхакову борт с надписью достался по наследству.


Вот его фото 2005 года:
http://www.aviaforum.ru/attachment-a...151396746.html

----------


## Nazar

Ту-134 б\н 35 я уже постил

а вчера вот попался б\н 36
Интересен тем,что с балочными держателями

----------


## AC

А что у этого УБЛ с хвостовой законцовкой фюзеляжа?
Взято с форума "Стрижей":
http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...04;start=40#40

----------


## игорь

в монографии про Ту-22 видел похожий хвост с аппаратурой РЭП
http://airforce.ru/aircraft/tupolev/...u22m3/main.htm
(Ту-22РДМ    страница- Новые электронные системы)

----------


## Spotter

> Ту-134 б\н 35 я уже постил
> 
> а вчера вот попался б\н 36
> Интересен тем,что с балочными держателями


А это Ту-134УШ? Серийничек не различим?

----------


## Nazar

К номеру не присматривался,а в модификациях обычный от УБЛ отличу и все.

----------


## AC

В понедельник в Гвардейском, как известно, сгорел салон-ВКП Ту-134 "05 красный" командующего ЧФ. Кадров пожара было много в прессе. А нет ли у кого недавних фото этого борта в живом состоянии?

----------


## F70173

AC у командующего ЧФ Ан-26 07 синий. В Гвардейском сгорел борт главкома ВМФ. 
А точно 05 красный? У меня есть фото морского Ту-134, только борт 05 жёлтый

----------


## AC

> AC у командующего ЧФ Ан-26 07 синий. В Гвардейском сгорел борт главкома ВМФ. 
> А точно 05 красный? У меня есть фото морского Ту-134, только борт 05 жёлтый


Про Ан-26 "07 синий" я в курсе, но...
Про борт комЧФ здесь:
http://www.avia.ru/cgi/discshow.cgi?...nt=57&mode=all
Говорят, что просто прилетал за главкомом в Чкаловский и должен был вернуть его обратно.
Кстати, и небезызвестный говорящий Дыгало в своих комментариях четко говорил: "Ту-134 авиации Черноморского флота"...
Отсюда и вопрос.
Давайте посмотрим Ваш "05 желтый", м.б. это он, щас номера раз в 10 лет красят, так что от красного до выцветшего желтого -- раз-два и готово...

----------


## AC

ЗДЕСЬ БЫЛ ОШИБОЧНЫЙ ПОСТИНГ
 :D

----------


## An-Z

> А это Ту-134УШ? Серийничек не различим?


Увы, на серийные номера редко кто обращает внимание. Вот этот же борт в Килп-Явре. Экипаж назвал его Ту-134Ш, из Челябинска..

----------


## Вячеслав

Из кадров новостей номер был виден на киле под антенной.
Заводской номер например на УБЛе в Тамбовском музее мы нашли в нише шасси, серийный вроде на приборной доске пишут.
А верить в то что говорят в пресс службах что ВМФ , Что ВВС...
" что стоила фраза " ..офицеры и главком организованно покинули борт потерпевшегоаварию самолёта"  :lol: прям таки строем выходили  :lol:

----------


## игорь

не строем а в колонну по одному :lol: 
хотя честно говоря я думаю им было не смешно :shock:

----------


## F70173

Нашёл фотку морской трёшки. Похоже она и сгорела в Крыму...  :cry:

----------


## GAV

> Из кадров новостей номер был виден на киле под антенной.


Они были только в новостях - кадры - в сети не обнаружил - только текст.
Запомнил звезду да окрас двигателя - зафиксировать не успел.
Может у кого есть???
Вот тогда и сравним...
Спасибо.

----------


## Spotter

> Увы, на серийные номера редко кто обращает внимание. Вот этот же борт в Килп-Явре. Экипаж назвал его Ту-134Ш, из Челябинска..


А когда снято, можно спросить?   :Wink:

----------


## An-Z

> А когда снято, можно спросить?


Свежак, не прошло и месяца..

----------


## GAV

Отвечаю сам себе.
Вот тебе фото - и гадай!

При обработке фото виден флаг на звезде и номер 05,
Скорее жёлтый, чем красный - самолёт не для всех и окраска
довольно свежая, не успела выгореть.
Ссылка на другой форум не даёт информации о цвете номера.

*F70173* , а нет ли ещё фоторгафий этой тушки - фото от Вас очень интересные.
Спасибо.

----------


## F70173

To GAV
К сожалению фоток морской трёшки больше не нашёл. :cry:

----------


## GAV

Очень жалко...
Хотелось откорректировать профиль-особенно флаг .
Други, если есть желание, наведите критику.
Спасибо.

----------


## F70173

GAV
Флаг в носовой части должен быть прямой, а у вас он развевается. А в остальном мне очень понравилось.

----------


## игорь

посмотрите фото
там тоже развивается
странно что нет специального адмиральского флага на борту :shock:

----------


## F70173

*игорь*, не развивается он там

----------


## timsz

А третий иллюминатор всегда закрыт? Если да, то тоже стоит в профиле поправить.

----------


## Nazar

> А третий иллюминатор всегда закрыт? Если да, то тоже стоит в профиле поправить.


А почему он должен быть всегда закрыт?,закрыли и все

----------


## timsz

> А почему он должен быть всегда закрыт?,закрыли и все


Я не знаю. Вдруг там что-то находится. Салон, небось, нестандартный?

----------


## игорь

раньше флаги Вмф рисовали развивающиеся и с принадлежностью
к определенному командующему
видел сам и летал на таких бортах ТОФ
(КК Крузе) борт Ком Ма ТОФ Тихомирова
а находиться в первом салоне может кабина спецсвязи :shock:

----------


## Nazar

> Я не знаю. Вдруг там что-то находится. Салон, небось, нестандартный?


 я был в подобном самолете,Ту-134 командущего СФ , входил в состав батиного 967одрап,ничего необычного в нем нет,правда кресел меньше и места больше,да и телефон был

----------


## GAV

Други СПАСИБО!!!
Порадовало фото ТУ от F70173 - огромноеСПАСИБО!!!/а говорил больше нет/
Корректировке подверглись:
-флаг
-красно-белые полосы и стрелка на фюзеляже
-надпись/шрифт/ТУ-134А
-окантовка правой двери и аварийных люков
СПАСИБО! СПАСИБО! СПАСИБО!

----------


## игорь

еще один загадочнай аппарат
вроде УБЛ-но что за оперение??
http://photofile.ru/users/avt709447/1428605/30118979/

----------


## Spotter

> еще один загадочнай аппарат
> вроде УБЛ-но что за оперение??
> http://photofile.ru/users/avt709447/1428605/30118979/


А что вас смущает? Все на месте по-моему

----------


## игорь

только сейчас понял что ракурс такой
а смотрится как ПГО на Ту-144 :oops:

----------


## игорь

а как вам такой аппарат :shock: 
http://www.ovvakul.ru/photo/263.jpg

----------


## GAV

КЛАСС!!!!!
Редкое фото Ту-104 вариант Ш.
Из всех 104-ых было изготовлено ТРИ самолёта "Ш"
Два для авиации ВМФ и один работал в Чкаловской.

----------


## игорь

ну это точно морской
фото взято с сайта Оренбургского ВВАУЛ им.Полбина-
кузницы кадров морской авиации 
:shock:

----------


## игорь

еще один УБЛ
кто знает чей и что за эмблема на борту???
http://www.ovvakul.ru/photo/289.jpg
и еще немного в OFF
http://www.ovvakul.ru/photo/251.jpg
что за Ту-16
кабина штурмана больно специфичная
 :shock:

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Ту-16К10-26 :?:

----------


## AC

> а как вам такой аппарат :shock: 
> http://www.ovvakul.ru/photo/263.jpg


Я бы сказал, что это Ту-104К10-26...  :D

----------


## GAV

Ту-16----Ту-16К10-26
А на гербе УБЛки просматривается оз Байкал.
Может это и есть Ту-134УБЛ-"Байкал"?
Пробовал найти герб - пока без результатов...

----------


## AC

> Ту-16----Ту-16К10-26
> А на гербе УБЛки просматривается оз Байкал.
> Может это и есть Ту-134УБЛ-"Байкал"?
> Пробовал найти герб - пока без результатов...


Да, это он. Сейчас у него бортовой № просто "121", а раньше был 64121 (по серийному №).

----------


## игорь

1.б/Н 64121 ПОДТВЕРЖДАЮ :shock:
2. вот фото Ту-16 К10  -26(кстати из архива Назара)
расположение блистеров в кабине штурмана совсем другое да и антенны совсем другие
http://walkarounds.airforce.ru/avia/...k-10-26_01.jpg
 :shock:

----------


## GAV

Други.
На сайте Оренбургского ВВАУЛ есть несколько фоток 64121.
По ним видно, что окраска УБЛ довольно свежая - почему и когда
изменили бортовой?
Покажите, если можно, фото с сокращённым бортовым и эмблему-герб
Спасибо

----------


## F70173

"Байкал" сейчас выглядит вот так

----------


## GAV

F70173, ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!
Всегда радуюсь Вашим фотографиям!!!

Но мне кажется, что 64121 и Ваш"Байкал", это разные машины.
Цвет широкой стрелы-разный, нет узкой стрелки, нет эмблемы и 
окраска фюзеляжа разная , другой окрас двигателей и киля...
Так, что по 64121 вопросы остаются...

А нет ли фоток "Урала" и "Амура"?
Спасибо.

----------


## игорь

еще один УБЛ из этого же сайта
http://www.ovvakul.ru/photo/131.jpg
и какая то флотская тушка с флагом адмирала
http://www.ovvakul.ru/photo/104.jpg
и154  флаг на борту развеваетя
http://www.ovvakul.ru/photo/99.jpg
 :shock:

----------


## GAV

игорь,
Фото Ту-134УБЛ-"31красный" в сети давно.
А флотская тушка - это "100" - смотри ветку "Самый морской Ту-134".
На 154-м флаг на обоих бортах - вот только качество фото то ещё...
Не видно контура флага

----------


## AC

> Но мне кажется, что 64121 и Ваш"Байкал", это разные машины.
> Цвет широкой стрелы-разный, нет узкой стрелки, нет эмблемы и 
> окраска фюзеляжа разная , другой окрас двигателей и киля...
> Так, что по 64121 вопросы остаются...


"Байкал" 121 = "Байкал" 64121. Енто факт.
Что касается окраски, то все "Уралы", "Байкалы" и пр. 37 ВА перекрашивались полностью, до этого на большинстве из них были воообще красные молнии...

----------


## F70173

Вот "Байкал" в старой окраске в журнале нашёл.
Кстати, сейчас у него бортовой 18 СИНИЙ

----------


## GAV

За последние 10 лет ТУ  как минимум ТРИЖДЫ перекрасили???
Откуда только краску берут???
Други. На фото различная окраска.
Интересуюсь первой надписью "Байкал"- она на обеих бортах?
-какой шрифт? -её нанесли при покраске ВС или смыли позднее?
-какова была последовательность при окраске?
-какова последовательность бортовых номеров/регистрации?
Спасибо.

----------


## AC

Все запуталось.
Вот наконец на aviaforum.ru сообщили бортовой № очередного именного Ту-134УБЛ -- того, который "Граф Муравьев-Амурский".
http://www.aviaforum.ru/showthread.p...t=%C3%F0%E0%F4
Это, как ни странно, 121!!!
Но ведь это номер "старого" "Байкала" (серийный 64121, отсюда и номер).
Номер редкий и вряд ли его несло несколько самолетов (это ж не банальный там 05-й какой-нибудь).
Так что же? Прежний "Байкал"(№121, cn 64121) стал "Амурским", а летающий сейчас "Байкал" №18 синий это все-таки другой самолет?
Помогите, плиз, окончательно разобраться...
 :roll:

----------


## GAV

Тёмный лес...
В доступных источниках Ту-134УБЛ "СОФРИНО" обозначен как "23",
но выполняя боковик -"увеличил" левый борт  и на створках "21"?????

----------

Не ... пустое дело как то систематирзировать УБЛюдков - бардак с номерами  :evil:

----------


## F70173

*GAV* не знаю откуда у вас такое фото, но на моих номер 23 на "Софрино" виден с обоих сторон. А 21 у "Ангары"

----------


## GAV

Дмитрий к "Ангаре" вопросов нет-боковик закончил,
а с "Софрино" тормознул номер.
Фото с №21 из AIRLINERSа от AVTORа.
И вносит смуту разный цвет эмблемы на фото...

Ещё вопрос по именным- по "Десятине".
В сети есть боковик , но на нём крайняя "А" выполнена *прописной* хотя
все предыдущие *заглавные*???
Други покажите ЛЮБОЕ фото этого УБЛа

F70173 боковики???

----------


## F70173

Нашёл в сети фотку Муравьёва-Амурского. Сняли иноземцы какие то.
*GAV*, проверьте мыло

----------


## AC

> Нашёл в сети фотку Муравьёва-Амурского. Сняли иноземцы какие то.


Снимал Radek Oneksiak. А номер у него, кстати, действительно 121-й (это видно при увеличении), а не 12-й, как указано в подписи к этой фотографии на www.jetphotos.net.

----------


## Вячеслав

А можно прямую ссылку на снимок? значит номерок у него 64121  :D

----------


## AC

> А можно прямую ссылку на снимок? значит номерок у него 64121  :D


На www.jetphotos.net вписан №64258, но это как раз номер борта №12 "Цна".
http://www.jetphotos.net/viewphoto.php?id=5857239

----------


## An-Z

вот, отсканировал мне добрый человек килограмм негативов, кое что из "древностей", надеюсь кому то будет интересно..  Чкаловская.. год 95-й.. +- год..

----------


## AC

Спасибо, Андрей. Интересно.

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

санкт петербург видел в левашово, еще там базируется ту 134 ком ЛЕНВО по салону он люкс диваны столы телефоны.

----------


## AC

Вот и у МВД появился свой УБЛ:
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1154959/M/
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1157807/L/
 :shock:

----------


## AC

> В понедельник в Гвардейском, как известно, сгорел салон-ВКП Ту-134 "05 красный" командующего ЧФ. Кадров пожара было много в прессе...


*ОПУБЛИКОВАН ОТЧЕТ О РАССЛЕДОВАНИИ АВАРИИ:*
Полковник Валентин ДУДИН, заслуженный авиационный штурман.
     "Руководство Службы безопасности полетов авиации ВС РФ провело показательный разбор расследования одного из наиболее «громких» авиапроисшествий прошлого года - аварии самолета Ту-134 ВВС ВМФ, случившейся 7 июля 2006 г. при его взлете с аэродрома Гвардейское (Крымская область). На данное мероприятие были приглашены не только должностные лица морской авиации, но и представители авиапрома, заинтересованных КБ, а также специалисты по безопасности полетов различных видов Государственной авиации РФ и их коллеги из гражданских авиационных структур.
     Напомним обстоятельства расследовавшегося аварийного события.
     Самолет Ту-134 должен был выполнить транспортный перелет из Крыма на один из подмосковных аэродромов. На борту находились 29 человек - экипаж и служебные пассажиры, в том числе из руководящего состава ВМФ. Этот маршрут летчики выполняли в оба конца многократно, их подготовленность - и общая, и к данному полету - сомнений не вызывала. Взлетный вес самолета был близок к предельно допустимому, но не превышал его (48 и 49 тонн соответственно). Правда, температура воздуха была около +25 градусов, что ухудшало взлетные возможности - снижаются тяга двигателей и подъемная сила крыльев.
     С разрешения руководителя полетов экипаж, выведя двигатели на максимальный режим, начал взлет. Но при окончании разбега, когда критическая скорость, гарантирующая безопасность его прекращения, уже была пройдена, а нос самолета устойчиво поднят на взлетный угол, во входное сопло левого двигателя попала птица из стаи, оказавшейся в районе центра ВПП. Это четко зафиксировано и телесъемкой с КП. Также это подтвердила реакция экипажа. Из движка выбросило выхлоп пламени, а затем из него пошел дымный щлейф.
     Командир экипажа практически мгновенно оценил возникшую ситуацию. Аварийный двигатель был убран до малого газа, а взлет с исправно работающим правым, как это предписано в руководстве по летной эксплуатации, был продолжен. Но самолет после отделения от ВПП перестал увеличивать скорость и завис на минимальной высоте. И командир тотчас принял и стал выполнять другое решение - садиться на оставшуюся часть бетонки. Оно совпало с выкриком руководителя полетов (РП): «Прекращай взлет!»
     Самолет приземлился на ВПП за 300 с небольшим метров до ее торца. И, несмотря на энергичное применение летчиками всех доступных средств торможения, он на скорости болидов «Формулы-1» сошел с бетона на грунт.
     Командир экипажа стал решать теперь единственную задачу - избежать лобового столкновения несущегося самолета с препятствиями. Наиболее существенными из них были компоненты курсового посадочного радиомаяка в составе строения и двух «кунгов». И это удалось - воздействием на руль поворота. Но правое крыло самолета все же задело антенны курсового радиомаяка, вследствие чего разрушился крыльевой топливный бак и возник очаг интенсивно развившегося пожара.
     После прекращения движения фюзеляжа по грунту (около 900 метров от торца ВПП) экипаж организовал экстренное покидание горящей машины всеми пассажирами, которое завершилось удачно. Небольшие ожоги и травмы получили только оба летчика.
     Расследование этой аварии было поручено созданной приказом министра обороны РФ комиссии, которую возглавил заслуженный военный летчик РФ полковник Виктор Сороченко. Он имел большой опыт не только расследований, но и личных полетов, в том числе на реактивных самолетах, близких по характеристикам к Ту-134. Кстати, при расследованиях в гражданской авиации, а также и за рубежом такое бывает далеко не всегда. Там комиссиями зачастую руководят лица без летного образования и тем более опыта полетов. Характерно, что их выводы, как правило, сосредотачиваются на так называемых ошибках летного состава.
     Комиссия встретилась с большими сложностями и в выяснении причин произошедшего, и в оценке действий экипажа. Сначала звучали диаметрально противоположные высказывания с разных уровней, что абсолютно обычно для первых дней после авиапроисшествия. По мнению одних, надо было энергично продолжать взлет, чтобы затем выполнить экстренную посадку с одним работающим двигателем. По мнению других, прекращать взлет сразу же после попадания птицы в двигатель. Таким образом, по обеим версиям летчики оказывались виноватыми, так как их действия не совпали ни с первым, ни со вторым вариантом.
     Комиссия избрала свой путь: пунктуальное исследование работоспособности двигателей данного самолета, причем не только в день вылета, но и за весь обозримый период его эксплуатации. Одновременно с этим проводился анализ всех нормативных и методических документов в части, касающейся прекращения и продолжения взлета.
     К этим работам были привлечены наиболее квалифицированные специалисты НИИ эксплуатации и ремонта авиатехники ВВС, самолетостроительного и двигателестроительного КБ, ЦАГИ, Сибирского института авиации, летно-испытательного центра ВВС и других компетентных организаций. И пунктуальное изучение данных объективного контроля, дополненное математическим моделированием, однозначно показало: при разбеге и взлете правый двигатель «недодавал» около 20 процентов тяги. По аналогичным причинам в гражданской авиации произошли два авиапроисшествия при взлетах Ту-134 - в Перми и Каменск-Уральске. Но эти данные не стали достоянием военных летчиков и инженерно-технического состава, не сыграв профилактической роли в эксплуатации Ту-134 в ВВС.
     По второму - документальному - направлению комиссия выявила существенные недостатки в изложении правил и методики выполнения и прекращения взлета самолетов Ту-134. Некоторые пункты противоречили друг другу или были явно нелогичны, например: при отказе одного двигателя на взлете пилотировать до высоты 120 метров по приборам. Зачем?
     В результате длительных исследований комиссия пришла к однозначному выводу, что экипаж при возникновении и развитии особой ситуации действовал безошибочно. Причиной аварии признан «недобор» (формулировка - из акта) тяги правого двигателя. Происшествию способствовали недостатки в отработке и корректировке нормативно-методической документации по самолету Ту-134, а также в систематичности использования данных «черных ящиков».
     В заключение можно отметить оценочное высказывание одного из участников сбора - специалиста с большим опытом учета и анализа различных авиапроисшествий во всех родах авиации, а также за рубежом. Оказывается, что на долю строевых летчиков ВВС и линейных пилотов ГА иногда выпадают ситуации незапланированных испытаний в полете, которые не были опробованы штатными испытателями, в том числе и самых высоких рангов. И соответственно действия в этих ситуациях не прописаны полностью в нормативных документах".
http://www.redstar.ru/2007/03/23_03/2_02.html

----------


## Snake

Вот кадры этой аварии: http://rutube.ru/tracks/18388.html?v...66bba851ed7018

----------


## Nazar

У меня есть полностью это видео , минут 30-40, взлет, авария, пожар, тушение пожара и так далее, когда через десять минут видишь что осталось от самолета, трудно поверить что никто не погиб, а про "служебных" пассажиров здорово сказано, но проще было сказать "семейных" :Wink:  
Cлава богу, что все обошлось и у зам.ком.флота повышение обломилось.

----------


## AC

А чей сейчас бывший ВКП RA-65979?
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1183192/L/

----------


## AC

И борт №63976 -- чей он?
http://www.myaviation.net/search/pho...hp?id=00990257

----------


## F70173

> А чей сейчас бывший ВКП RA-65979?
> http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1183192/L/


*AC* а раньше где он был?

----------


## Snake

> И борт №63976 -- чей он?
> http://www.myaviation.net/search/pho...hp?id=00990257


А это не он?  http://www.airliners.net/open.file?i...sok=&photo_nr=

----------


## AC

> *AC* а раньше где он был?


Да вот пишуть, что в 1996 г. был в ВВС...
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/0810105/L/




> А это не он?  http://www.airliners.net/open.file?i...sok=&photo_nr=


Да, он. Получается, кубинский?

----------


## Snake

Если верить надписи - то да

----------


## Snake

Вот тут небольшая табличка: http://www.testpilot.ru/review/tu/app/tu134_4.htm

----------


## A.F.

> *ОПУБЛИКОВАН ОТЧЕТ О РАССЛЕДОВАНИИ АВАРИИ:*


мда...
"...при *окончании разбега*, когда критическая скорость, гарантирующая безопасность его прекращения, уже была пройдена, а *нос самолета устойчиво поднят на взлетный угол*, во *входное сопло* левого двигателя попала птица из стаи, оказавшейся в районе центра ВПП..."
сильно... для такого специалиста, как полковник Дундин. 
К тому же многие видели съемку того взлета (да и тут на ветке есть на нее ссылки) - птицы попали и помпаж начался, когда нос еще не был поднят!
Да и вообще многое тут описано не совсем так как было на самом деле - причины и последовательность разрушения самолета и т.п.
Ну и в завершении: одна из главных причин аварии - совершенно неудовлетворительная орнитологическая подготовка аэродрома к вылету борта со столь важными военно-морскими персонами (кстати, среди служебных пассажиров был заслуженный летчик-испытатель ГСС В.Г.Пугачев). Вылет задержался больше чем на час (адмиралы-генералы "задерживались"), и повторно распугивать птиц поленились - только перед плановым временем вылета по полосе прошла машина, а потом пернатые вернулись на тепленький бетон погреться...
Слава Богу что так все закончилось - глядя на кадры этого прерванного взлета и пожара трудно себе представить, что кто-то мог уцелеть. А выжили все. Экипажу безусловно респект - они реально обеспечили эвакуации всех до последнего пассажира, хоть сами и подгорели... Один из "служебных пассажиров" того злополучного рейса - мой хороший знакомый, с его (и его коллег) слов и удалось более-менее подробно восстановить, что же там произошло на самом деле...

----------


## AC

Еще один именной! Ту-134Ш "Марина Раскова":
http://mmb-avia.narod.ru/avia/75/75.htm
Виден нестандартный, но уже знакомый номер -- RA-19:
http://mmb-avia.narod.ru/avia/75/75.files/image114.jpg
Вопрос: это этот же борт?
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/0780166/L/
Перекрашен из голубого в красное?

----------


## AC

> У меня есть полностью это видео , минут 30-40, взлет, авария, пожар, тушение пожара и так далее, когда через десять минут видишь что осталось от самолета, трудно поверить что никто не погиб, а про "служебных" пассажиров здорово сказано, но проще было сказать "семейных" 
> Cлава богу, что все обошлось и у зам.ком.флота повышение обломилось.


Есть еще вот такое видео:
http://ostro.org/shownews_tema.php?id=1107

И фото:
http://www.jetphotos.net/viewphoto.p...6195602&nseq=0
http://www.jetphotos.net/viewphoto.p...6195601&nseq=1

----------


## timsz

Никто не знает, какую тушку побили?
http://aviaforum.ru/showpost.php?p=317013&postcount=220

----------


## Micro

timsz, по всей вероятности RA-65987.

----------


## timsz

Micro, спасибо.

Если не секрет, это вычислили или узнали?

----------


## Nazar

[QUOTE=AC;18584]Есть еще вот такое видео:
http://ostro.org/shownews_tema.php?id=1107

QUOTE]

Ну там ей богу одни великие спецы и знатоки собрались , самолет у них оказывается на посадку шел :Biggrin: , а не взлетал.

----------


## AC

Это новый борт ЧФ?...
http://russianplanes.net/ID3672

----------


## Mad_cat

ПОчему  ЧФ, я его в каче не видел

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> timsz, по всей вероятности RA-65987.


два года тому ещё жил на Щелково-..." (ДПРМ от дома был в ста метрах) -897 летал регулярно "в системе" - со стороны Загорянки снижение, в районе Соколовки доворот, и т.д., "надрачивали" "курсантов" (и еще цуть-цутть левее... ) проходил как раз надо мной - и не всегда безопасно.... (по нормативам ГА).

а так, ваабсче... очень скоро не станет ни "Бизонов", ни "Зебр"... ни СУ-27, ни МиГ-29, ни Су-24 - кроме как в музеях; "Туполя" посмотеть будем ездить в Киев (кстати, единственый Ту-22М0 там);, в войсках музеев нет...

Чтоб не говорилось, ИМХО - сейчас происходит целеноправленное  и умышленное уничтожение авиации - те же полеты ДА, с одной стороны, БП ЛПС (и ИАС, в некоторых - ПРТБ), но "горит" ресурс - на планер, на двиг. и пусть даже есть скрытый резерв (НК-12 стоят как насосы на перекачивающих станциях нефтянки) - планер, один шшшорт ...
Мы обсуждаем новые ОЗ... как правильно сказал один знакомый, п/п-к ВВС  - "к тому моменту как перекрасят ВС мы уже помрем"

----------


## AC

> ПОчему  ЧФ, я его в каче не видел


Я спрашиваю потому что:
1) на каком-то из авиафорумов видел упоминание (вскользь) о его принадлежности именно ЧФ;
2) коли ЧФ пару лет назад потерял свой "адмиральский" Ту-134, могли выдать им новый из запасов УБЛ.

----------


## Mad_cat

> Я спрашиваю потому что:
> 1) на каком-то из авиафорумов видел упоминание (вскользь) о его принадлежности именно ЧФ;
> 2) коли ЧФ пару лет назад потерял свой "адмиральский" Ту-134, могли выдать им новый из запасов УБЛ.


У нас все может быть, но тогда возникает вопрос, а где он "живет"?

----------


## AC

> В понедельник в Гвардейском, как известно, сгорел салон-ВКП Ту-134 "05 красный" командующего ЧФ. Кадров пожара было много в прессе. А нет ли у кого недавних фото этого борта в живом состоянии?


*Интересно, какой борт? "Амурский"?*
http://aviaforum.ru/showpost.php?p=4...postcount=1043

27 марта, AVIA.RU – Самолет Минобороны РФ Ту-134, который перевозил командование Дальневосточного военного округа (ДВО), сломал стойку шасси во время экстренной посадки,- сообщает "Интерфакс-АВН" со ссылкой на правоохранительные органы Сахалинской области.
"На аэродроме "Сокол" (Сахалин) в минувший четверг при взлете Ту-134 самолет попал в снежный заряд. Командир экипажа принял решение произвести экстренную посадку. В результате самолет выкатился за пределы взлетно-посадочной полосы и сломал носовую стойку шасси", - сказал собеседник агентства.
По его словам, жертв среди членов экипажа и пассажиров - представителей командования ДВО нет. На борту самолета находился также командующий округом генерал-полковник Олег Салюков,- уточняет агентство.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> *Интересно, какой борт? "Амурский"?*
> http://aviaforum.ru/showpost.php?p=4...postcount=1043
> 
> 27 марта, AVIA.RU – Самолет Минобороны РФ Ту-134, который перевозил командование Дальневосточного военного округа (ДВО), сломал стойку шасси во время экстренной посадки,- сообщает "Интерфакс-АВН" со ссылкой на правоохранительные органы Сахалинской области.
> "На аэродроме "Сокол" (Сахалин) в минувший четверг при взлете Ту-134 самолет попал в снежный заряд. Командир экипажа принял решение произвести экстренную посадку. В результате самолет выкатился за пределы взлетно-посадочной полосы и сломал носовую стойку шасси", - сказал собеседник агентства.
> По его словам, жертв среди членов экипажа и пассажиров - представителей командования ДВО нет. На борту самолета находился также командующий округом генерал-полковник Олег Салюков,- уточняет агентство.


Какой-то странный год. Мне кажется, что за начало его произошло больше катастроф и происшествий, чем за весь прошлый. 

Интересно, его починят хоть?

----------


## AC

Вопрос по Ту-134УБЛ "Урал"... (???)
Он летал раньше как "20 сний":
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...UBL/1168348/L/
http://wp.scn.ru/ru/ww3/t/191/1/2/29
...а теперь вот, в ибле этого года, появился на Чкаловском как "16 синий":
http://russianplanes.net/ID25315
Это тот же борт после ремонта с "перебивкой" номеров?  :Confused:

----------

